

UIKit - armandososa
http://visionmedia.github.com/uikit/

======
alexgorbatchev
Looks very solid, please mention somewhere that it's jquery based, i have to
check the source to figure that part out

------
mrbrandonking
I was expecting something about the Cocoa Touch UIKit.

------
rdg
It'd be nice to have download link somewhere :P

~~~
ashleyw
<http://github.com/visionmedia/uikit>

~~~
rdg
Yeah, I know how to build a GitHub URL, but I meant the link should be on the
webpage...

------
nirvana
This needs to change its name. Call it ClementineKit, or UniKit, or anything.
UIKit is the name of the UI Frameworks in iOS. Using the same name will only
lead to confusion, worsen people's ability to find the project when searching,
etc.

